# Vaast's New Magnesium Gravel Bike



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting....

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/11/vaast-a-1-gravel-bike-review-magnesium-makes-a-comeback/


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm totally a sucker for that red color....but the 1x only makes it a non starter. Not a fan of the DT cable entry, nor the toothpaste-welds (although the red does mask it quite well).

If it were available frame only and in 2x,,,that would be another thing entirely.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> I'm totally a sucker for that red color....but the 1x only makes it a non starter. Not a fan of the DT cable entry, nor the toothpaste-welds (although the red does mask it quite well).
> 
> If it were available frame only and in 2x,,,that would be another thing entirely.


Yeah 1x only is pretty much the primary reason I didn't buy a Specialized Crux a couple of years ago. I really like that bike as a gravel and road do it all bike, but I couldn't get past the 1x thing even thought there are clamp on options.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Cool. I heard a while ago someone was working on magnesium bikes.

Just don't catch it on fire


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

tlg said:


> Cool. I heard a while ago someone was working on magnesium bikes.
> 
> Just don't catch it on fire


A couple of sparks from falling on flint rock and your frame is toast! :cryin:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> Cool. I heard a while ago someone was working on magnesium bikes.
> 
> Just don't catch it on fire


I guess if I buy the bike, don't like it and can't sell it, at least I can have some pyrotechnic fun with it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah 1x only is pretty much the primary reason I didn't buy a Specialized Crux a couple of years ago. I really like that bike as a gravel and road do it all bike, but I couldn't get past the 1x thing even thought there are clamp on options.


It is something my LBS laments. Everyone seems to only want to package 1x on bikes now. 1x is basically the IPA of bike gearing...I mean this being magnesium, I don't know if you could band clamp it or not.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

> Allite claims that Super Magnesium damps vibration “20 times better than aluminum”,


Which means what? Better than nothing? I've ridden AL frames that felt like rebar, some that were flexy. 

Quite honestly, once you start putting fat tires on bicycles, I think the ability to judge them on "ride quality" starts to diminish. Not that I don't love fat tires on gravel bikes.....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

> Allite claims that Super Magnesium damps vibration “20 times better than aluminum”.


I heard that tires damp vibration many times better than any bike frame material. :idea:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah 1x only is pretty much the primary reason I didn't buy a Specialized Crux a couple of years ago. I really like that bike as a gravel and road do it all bike, but I couldn't get past the 1x thing even thought there are clamp on options.


Not sure what the issue is with 1x drivetrains.

I use my gravel bike for both gravel riding and road riding, and it has a SRAM 1x11 (42 front, 10/42 rear) ... the gear jumps are mildly annoying on the road, however on group rides, not as noticeable. There is plenty of gearing, 38-40 mph on the top end and 4 mph on the low end.

I just don't see the issue ... however, people going to do what they do.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

Marc said:


> I'm totally a sucker for that red color....but the 1x only makes it a non starter. Not a fan of the DT cable entry, nor the toothpaste-welds (although the red does mask it quite well).
> 
> If it were available frame only and in 2x,,,that would be another thing entirely.


Saw one in person...those welds are horrible looking 😳


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

That's about the sexiest bike I've seen. There is something about red bikes. Niner has their WFO, which is a sexy beast as well. Granted its a very different kind of ride, but again RED!









The bike I'm waiting for is coming in black, and seeing these red bike has me thinking about wrapping it in vinyl...


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I assume that consumer feedback led to some changes, but I'm seeing a GRX 2x config option on their website.

I have no real interest in another gravel bike, but I'm morbidly curious about how this bike rides.

Edit to add: They aren't available in sizes above 58 or below 50mm. That rules me out (I ride a 61). 









THE ALLROAD MODEL A/1


The Allroad Model A/1 embodies the true notion of a more capable all roads bike. Designed for gravel, dirt, pavement, mud, and all other types of adventure “roads.” Everything has been intelligently considered and incorporated into an adventure machine you will not want to stop riding: weight...




www.vaastbikes.com


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Marc said:


> 1x is basically the IPA of bike gearing.


😆


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> Not sure what the issue is with 1x drivetrains.
> 
> I use my gravel bike for both gravel riding and road riding, and it has a SRAM 1x11 (42 front, 10/42 rear) ... the gear jumps are mildly annoying on the road, however on group rides, not as noticeable. There is plenty of gearing, 38-40 mph on the top end and 4 mph on the low end.
> 
> I just don't see the issue ... however, people going to do what they do.


This.

I suppose it depends if you want a "one bike solution" but, my road bike is a force 1x11 I built up myself, 46 front 11-36 rear. I live where I live and to be honest if I am not on Zwift, I don't use some of the gears. 

The gravel I have on order, is a 1x11 grx 800 series with a 40 front 42 rear. and my IBIS mtb is a single ring as well. The only double I had was my tri bike and that was the bike that was least likely to ever need a double (now sold...damn neck surgery)


----------

